# Screen went Vertical!



## Jillmonaster (Dec 6, 2004)

My 4 year old was playing on my keyboard and the next thing I knew my entire screen visually turned vertical! I do not know how to switch it back - computer and all applications work fine - just that you have to tilt your head to the side when viewing everything! Help!  
[email protected]


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

Welcome. Try going to ControlPanel/ Display Properties/ Settings/ Advanced. Look through the tabs and see if there's a setting to change the Rotation. My ATI has a tab to rotate the screen. I don't know what graphics card you have but the settings should be similar. Post back with the results and system specs if you have trouble.


----------



## Jillmonaster (Dec 6, 2004)

Thank you so much - that did the trick - all was resolved and I can not turn my head upside down!


----------

